# Use Printer Online From Command Line



## sbussy89 (Aug 26, 2007)

Is there a dos command to use a printer online? Every time I turn my computer on my network printer is offline, and I have to manually put it online before I print, so I wanted to write a quick batch file to run a startup to put it online. Thanks.


----------



## hecallmefriend (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you find a resolution to this question? I just joined this forum and have a similair problem with a Network Printer. I would like to change the status to Online.


----------



## sbussy89 (Aug 26, 2007)

Unfortunately I haven't found a solution yet... I will definitely post one if I find one though.


----------



## hecallmefriend (Aug 11, 2009)

I gave up. Deleted and reinstalled it on the Print Server. No more problems since. However, I find it wierd that it didn't have a Use Printer Online option when it is in a Offline Status. Thanks for the reply and dialogue.


----------



## mertez (Jul 27, 2010)

I solved the problem with removing unused ports which were added while configuring the printer . Probably they were interfering with the right one so after rebooting printer was always offline.

Solution:
printers&faxes -> proprieties -> ports -> select and delete unused ports

Remarks:
I did not delete all unused ports but just ones that were added while trying to configure a new printer

After this, printer seems to work ok..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Closing this old post.

BG


----------

